# Settle a bet for me.



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Me and this guy were talking cars the other day and the Altima SE-R was discussed.
He claimed that, same model year, that it was as fast to 60mph as a 350Z (because it had the same motor) and that it was available in automatic transmission only.
I called B.S. on both. Even if the SE-R had the same power as the 350Z (which I doubt) there's no way it would be as quick since it's FWD (not optimum for launching) and heavier, right?


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Me and this guy were talking cars the other day and the Altima SE-R was discussed.
> He claimed that, same model year, that it was as fast to 60mph as a 350Z (because it had the same motor) and that it was available in automatic transmission only.
> I called B.S. on both. Even if the SE-R had the same power as the 350Z (which I doubt) there's no way it would be as quick since it's FWD (not optimum for launching) and heavier, right?


I thought the 350 would eat the SER up, i have reaced three different models now and they have a launching dissadvantage believe ti or not, i can out launch them on the 2006, LSD equipped SER. and beat them to the end of the 1/4. Thinking the SER was underrated as limited production to help Maxima and G35 sales, it is really strong. the 350 with the 19" cant launch, with or without TSC.


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

^^ to bad the altima se-r doesnt come with LSD ... and as for keeping up with a Z, i have done so myself . even the 3.5 altima can do that ... some altima owner have beaten a Z but well you put equal drivers then the match is even ... bumper to bumper ...

and the Altima even though you see the 4 doors . its actually lighter than a Z

Z weight - 3,300 - 3,400 lbs
standard Z's come with 300hp ... automatic Z's come with 287hp ...

Altima Weight - 3,000 lbs - 3,300
3.5's come with 250hp . Se-R's come with 260hp ... 

(info from nissausa.com)

i say drivers race ... kuz the altima is abour 300-400 lbs lighter ... and i think the Z has better top end than the altima ... so it will start passing by at high MPH ...


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have never lost to any stock Z I have raced. I have an '06 6spd. I would guess that the 265HP rating from the factory is a bit underrated. Just my guess, but I have had several cars in the same/similar weight and HP range, and this one feels much stronger.


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

blue_specv said:


> ^^ to bad the altima se-r doesnt come with LSD ... and as for keeping up with a Z, i have done so myself . even the 3.5 altima can do that ... some altima owner have beaten a Z but well you put equal drivers then the match is even ... bumper to bumper ...
> 
> and the Altima even though you see the 4 doors . its actually lighter than a Z
> 
> ...


Are you positive the 06 doesnt have an LSD, I have many burnouts to prove otherwise? the sales manager told me when purchased also about the LSD and I truly feel it, feels just like the quaife in my integra. and i am not mistaking for TSC, which is always switched off manually be me. could there be a difference betwen Canadian models?


----------



## blue_specv (Jul 7, 2006)

^^ from what i know it doesnt come with LSD . no where on the altima se-r section on the nissan website says anything about having it ... i was surprised when i found this out . kuz i expected the LSD, here is found this thread on another forum for you http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/2005-nissan-altima-se-r-discussion/222304-lsd-upgrade-ser-6mt.html?highlight=LSD ...


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

blue_specv said:


> ^^ from what i know it doesnt come with LSD . no where on the altima se-r section on the nissan website says anything about having it ... i was surprised when i found this out . kuz i expected the LSD, here is found this thread on another forum for you http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/2005-nissan-altima-se-r-discussion/222304-lsd-upgrade-ser-6mt.html?highlight=LSD ...


Thanks for the link, and his car is also an )^ canadian SER, still makes me wonder how I hook so well off launches and turns, when I slide the front I just correct with gas and the tires take me where i am going. An aquaintance of mine works at Nissan Canada head office ill bug him for info the owner of the dealership and my firnd at Nissan bioth swear it has a diff. Ill see if i can get a build sheet for my car and repost when i find out.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

you might have kept up with an older 350z but as for the newer 300hp 350z I dont think so. a stock ser only runs mid to high 14's on the track.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

tim788 said:


> you might have kept up with an older 350z but as for the newer 300hp 350z I dont think so. a stock ser only runs mid to high 14's on the track.


And the Z?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Rockford said:


> And the Z?


05 and below ran a hair quicker than the altima ser's so really it was a drivers race. As for the 06 350z, its got 13 more horsepower than before and runs a 14.2 quarter mile stock. Now the altimas do not run that. Not saying the altimas are slow cause im currently thinking about buying one, they just feel a lot faster than they are IMO.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Several mags got 14.2s out of the SE-R... not sure which ones but I can look into it. Magazine road tests are semi-unreliable so I wouldn't preach it without running it myself, but someone on here had posted in his sig something like a 14.28, and it gave the impression that he had no mods... Zs are quick; I'm not taking anything away from them. But I have never had a problem hanging with a stock one.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I can say with definite honesty that my 05 can beat my friend's 06 35th anniversary Z with the 7100 rpm redline, LSD and 300HP. We both have Nismo intakes and aftermarket exhausts but I had my ECU done by Technosquare so now both of our redlines match. With this kind of match-up, only driver disadvantages make a difference and after many red light races, it is such a close race that if either of us screws up the launch, it's all over for the other. We have had perfect launches and it's true that after about 80MPH, the gearing and higher horsepower of the 350 are evident as it creeps past for a win. All in all though, 40K price tag and "sports car" title aside, the 350Z is just a better chick magnet than the SER. Performance wise, even handling, the SER holds its ground.


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

YES SER!! said:


> I can say with definite honesty that my 05 can beat my friend's 06 35th anniversary Z with the 7100 rpm redline, LSD and 300HP. We both have Nismo intakes and aftermarket exhausts but I had my ECU done by Technosquare so now both of our redlines match. With this kind of match-up, only driver disadvantages make a difference and after many red light races, it is such a close race that if either of us screws up the launch, it's all over for the other. We have had perfect launches and it's true that after about 80MPH, the gearing and higher horsepower of the 350 are evident as it creeps past for a win. All in all though, 40K price tag and "sports car" title aside, the 350Z is just a better chick magnet than the SER. Performance wise, even handling, the SER holds its ground.


How much power do you feel was gained with technosquare ECU upgrade? was the ECU also able to eliminate the throttle blade closing near redline? this really bothers me and forces me to short shift around 6200 before the power drops off.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

The major difference you feel with the ECU is after about 4500rpms when the difference in acceleration is like a "jekyl and hyde" effect. The valves really stay open longer and there is absolutely no lag from the throttle blade closing early. Especially with an intake, you get a real adrenaline rush from the sound of air rushing in. I highly recommend it.


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

YES SER!! said:


> The major difference you feel with the ECU is after about 4500rpms when the difference in acceleration is like a "jekyl and hyde" effect. The valves really stay open longer and there is absolutely no lag from the throttle blade closing early. Especially with an intake, you get a real adrenaline rush from the sound of air rushing in. I highly recommend it.


What other mods did you have before getting the ecu reflashed? I understand it is better to wait until all mods are complete before flashing the ecu to get the most out of everything...


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

YES SER!! said:


> The major difference you feel with the ECU is after about 4500rpms when the difference in acceleration is like a "jekyl and hyde" effect. The valves really stay open longer and there is absolutely no lag from the throttle blade closing early. Especially with an intake, you get a real adrenaline rush from the sound of air rushing in. I highly recommend it.


I have the AEM and it is a great cheap mod, cant quantitfy the power added but seat of the pants seems like a big difference, I also increased the idle rpm for slightly better tip in acceleration, advanced timing 3 degress and lowered the fan temp. The big reason i have not ordered the technosquare yet is due to the fact that I have not seen real dyno results for an SER on 94 pump octance which is readily available in Canada. I am pretty sure the technosquare would have to make a 50 state program that reflects 91 octane and elevation changes. in any case my car runs like a champ with the little tweaks i have done and 94 octance.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

jcb272 said:


> What other mods did you have before getting the ecu reflashed? I understand it is better to wait until all mods are complete before flashing the ecu to get the most out of everything...



I only had an Intake and Exhaust when I got the ECU. I thought about that too before getting it done and contacted Technosquare and they assured me that the modification to the ECU was good until I was ready for any kind of Forced Induction. Then I would have to send it back and, depending on how high of a mod it would be, they would adjust the settings. As it sits though, the ECU is good for all kinds of bolt on upgrades and will adjust itself accordingly.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

rtype11 said:


> I have the AEM and it is a great cheap mod, cant quantitfy the power added but seat of the pants seems like a big difference, I also increased the idle rpm for slightly better tip in acceleration, advanced timing 3 degress and lowered the fan temp. The big reason i have not ordered the technosquare yet is due to the fact that I have not seen real dyno results for an SER on 94 pump octance which is readily available in Canada. I am pretty sure the technosquare would have to make a 50 state program that reflects 91 octane and elevation changes. in any case my car runs like a champ with the little tweaks i have done and 94 octance.



I run on nothing less than 93 octane but I'm seriously considering the NISMO radiator cap and lowering the fan temp. just to keep things cool. It's really hot here in FL so I don't want to take chances. When you get the ECU, they advance the timing for you and adjust the A/F mixture so you don't feel that little lag in acceleration when you step on the gas. Basically all of the little quirkiness the car had is gone and engine response is really great.
Technosquare is willing to dyno customer's cars and the last I heard they were looking for SER owners in their area.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

*stock on stock*

Basically it's like this my 05 SE-R vs friends 05 350Z both 6spd and stock go from a red light. It was dead even until forth gear when those extra horses from the 350's better factory tune pulled him in front by a car or so. But he didn't start pulling away really unitl what would have been a 1/4mile had passed. Just for the info he kept pulling away the faster we went.


----------



## 05-SE-R (Feb 6, 2007)

*HOLD ON*



rtype11 said:


> I thought the 350 would eat the SER up, i have reaced three different models now and they have a launching dissadvantage believe ti or not, i can out launch them on the 2006, LSD equipped SER. and beat them to the end of the 1/4. Thinking the SER was underrated as limited production to help Maxima and G35 sales, it is really strong. the 350 with the 19" cant launch, with or without TSC.


IF you have never driven an SE-R you'll never understand it ,it's a different breed i'll beat a 350 you just have to hold on to that wheel when you get on her accelarator or you'll find yourself in a ditch


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dude, check out the dates before you post.
i dont need this thread revived for some bs talk about whats faster than what. bench racing is the gay. take it to a track and get slips.


----------

